
Hipster whines at MIT Technology Review and inadvertently proves article correct - elliekelly
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/03/06/hipsters_all_look_the_same_fact/
======
elliekelly
The MIT Technology Review article referenced is "The hipster effect: Why anti-
conformists always end up looking the same"

[https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613034/the-hipster-
effect...](https://www.technologyreview.com/s/613034/the-hipster-effect-why-
anti-conformists-always-end-up-looking-the-same/)

